

InvisiBuy - Anonymous online buying alternative to Bitcoin - tg3
http://www.invisibuy.com

======
xorglorb
This is not anywhere near anonymous. All transactions go through "InvisiBuy",
and you're trusting "InvisiBuy" to not keep records or even willingly give
information to the Government. BitCoin may have it's flaws, but it's better
than this.

~~~
invisibuy
Thanks for the feedback. We recognize that customers do have to place some
level of trust in us as a company, however, we've pledged to delete all
individual transactional data 30 days after a transaction is completed.

Our customers do have to trust that we'll honor this pledge, but it is in our
best interest to do so, since our entire model is one of retaining customer
privacy. We try to limit the amount of information we collect on customers in
the first place, and delete it soon (30 days) after.

Thanks again for your feedback, we need it to improve our service!

~~~
bb75
Most kinds of transactions that require anonymity are illegal. Considering
that police investigations crack most cases within 72 hours after the crime's
been committed, I think you have a snowball's chance in hell of having your
business take off. You either do not keep any records at all, or this is not a
business. BitCoin's already eaten your lunch.

------
ryepdx
Meh. Still centralized.

